# cable stakes vs. rerod stakes



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Mike,

The springs on my Duke #2's were starting to get tired this past season, so I knew that I needed to do something about it this year. Like you said, I was thinking that I would replace the stock springs with piano springs (music wire).

But out of the blue, someone on Trapperman asked me if I had any need for a few dozen #2 beefer springs, never used. We worked out a nice little trade (I gave a couple kids video's) and we're both happy.

I did have to buy the extended pins so that the four-coil ("beefer") springs wouldnt get pulled-off the stock pins by a coyote, but they are cheap.

I did the mods this spring and am very impressed with the speed and balance of force on the levers. They should be good forever, now. I'm sure you'll be happy with yours, too.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i just put my order in for some new piano spring, ferrels, more trap tags and flaked wax for making waxed dirt. i have a dozen northwoods that are speed diped that i will be sandblasting, laminating and replacing the springs on next week. along with digging up some dirt to dry and wax.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Northcountry said:


> Mike,
> 
> I did have to buy the extended pins so that the four-coil ("beefer") springs wouldnt get pulled-off the stock pins by a coyote, but they are cheap.


I did get the new extended pins and some push nut type stops to keep the springs from coming off. I did a few of my #3 traps and they are a handfull to set now. they are lightning quick too, hopefully my hands can stay out of them this year

mike


----------

